# How do I always seem to be coming behind these guys



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

I know, some tapers are incredibly awesome, but I thought you guys might appreciate some of this work


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Got a belt sander?:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

fugly


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Lol*

Hey, stop following me around!

Seriously looks like Harry homeowners work, lol


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

#2 an #4 look like base an case moldings would cover them #1 I have no idea what I'm looking at an #3 out of focus an last one looks like a bubble cut mud easy fix:thumbsup:
I would say normal on any job site:thumbsup:


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

Frankawitz said:


> #2 an #4 look like base an case moldings would cover them #1 I have no idea what I'm looking at an #3 out of focus an last one looks like a bubble cut mud easy fix
> I would say normal on any job site


#2 #4, you would be right in most cases. Rubber base going on, no casings going up. 
#1 is his way of mudding 2 pieces of drywall together. 
#3 an inside cove that shouldn't and doesn't need to be there, and no tape joining the drywall. 

Actually no tape was used on any inside corner. 

The last one is a different job. only one coat of mud on his corner. I could still read the writing on the paper (he couldn't see the issue). Since returning all the outside corners have popped or bubbled. 


Frankawitz said:


> #2 an #4 look like base an case moldings would cover them #1 I have no idea what I'm looking at an #3 out of focus an last one looks like a bubble cut mud easy fix
> I would say normal on any job site


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I see mesh!!:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Number 2 wouldn't completely cover. The mess at the bottom sure, but look how bad it is above that. Holes, ridges, ect. Easy fix but still fugly.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SamM said:


> Number 2 wouldn't completely cover. The mess at the bottom sure, but look how bad it is above that. Holes, ridges, ect. Easy fix but still fugly.


Not much detail on that finish work...:no:


----------

